# Why is it so dark?



## Afrankies

Hi all. Im new to this trying to conceive malarky its frustrating me to say the least. Wondering if all you lovely ladies can shed some light on this for me?! Ive just finished my period 7 days ago and decided to do some opk tests straight after it to see exactly when i do ovualate. And this is my weeks worth (one a day) and there getting darker and darker, and the one ive just done is even darker and showed up almost instantly. Now my question is, can i start to ovulate again 1 day after period an be ovulating after my period so soon that its at its peak again 7 days later?

Heeellppppp 

Now im confused as i thought ovulation happened somewhere around 12-14 days in? Can you ovualate twice?

Hope to here your thoughts on this
Thank you


----------



## Afrankies

This is the opks


----------



## Afrankies

Latest one as mentioned, even darker


----------



## fairygirl

You ovulate when both lines are as dark as each other xx


----------



## TWO2TANGO

fairygirl said:


> You ovulate when both lines are as dark as each other xx

Would you still be ovulating if the test line is darker than the control line?


----------



## justonemore31

It depends on your cycles. Shorter cycles means you could ovulate right after your period ends. That's how it is for me.


----------



## Kiwiberry

It's technically not possible to ovulate twice in one month, but you can release more than one egg during ovulation. It seems some studies have come out and suggested that the LH hormone can rise twice in one month but only because you didn't release an egg the first time. 

As for your ovulation tests, I would say the top test with the test line being darker than the control line is when you ovulated (well started to). I'm no expert on using opk but from what I heard the test line should be darker than the control line when ovulation occurs. If I remember correctly, ovulation occurs at least 24 hours after you get the positive opk (darker than control).


----------



## promise07

Your top test, which is the darkest, signals your LH surge. You want the test line to be as dark as or darker than the control line in order to detect the surge. You saw the LH surge and did what we call "testing in the line" which means you saw it from the beginning. That's great! I would be baby dancing with that line!

That being said, ovulation can happen at any point in your cycle, be it CD 10, 14, 22, 36, etc. There's no hard, set rule that it has to be on day 12 or 14. That's just what's most common. Every woman's body is different.

I don't know if you got the darkest test today or last week, but if you go that today, I would have sex because you're probably going to ovulate within the next 24-48 hours. IF you don't catch the egg this month, keep testing next month and consider adding in charting. It really helps to double confirm that ovulation took place and give you a clear picture of what your individual cycles are like going forward. www.fertilityfriend.com is the best place for that. It also has lots of charts and gallery pictures you can look at to compare your tests with others.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jujusflo1986

Afrankies said:


> Hi all. Im new to this trying to conceive malarky its frustrating me to say the least. Wondering if all you lovely ladies can shed some light on this for me?! Ive just finished my period 7 days ago and decided to do some opk tests straight after it to see exactly when i do ovualate. And this is my weeks worth (one a day) and there getting darker and darker, and the one ive just done is even darker and showed up almost instantly. Now my question is, can i start to ovulate again 1 day after period an be ovulating after my period so soon that its at its peak again 7 days later?
> 
> Heeellppppp
> 
> Now im confused as i thought ovulation happened somewhere around 12-14 days in? Can you ovualate twice?
> 
> Hope to here your thoughts on this
> Thank you


----------



## DobbyForever

Kiwi and Promise gave give info

Just curious, was your period normal? And have you taken an hpts? Totally possible to O at CD 7/8, but the way those tests darken like a progression is curios to me. I have only seen that once and it was before AF and was a bfp. 

I don’t mean to get your hopes up, but I would take an hpt just to rule that out. And dtd today lol


----------



## babyvaughan

As dark and darker than the control means your ovulating.


----------



## Catiren

a positive opk means you may ovulate within 12-36 hours and you can have multiple surges of positive opks at different times in the same cycle but keep in mind only one of those times you may ovulate. not each of those times. only once.


----------

